# Brisket this weekend!



## Gomer1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I just went and bought a brisket, just the flat I didn't know better until now that I should have gotten a packer but I will live with the flat this time. I also didn't see any packers where I went (mostly just cost co) any suggestions on that to start?

So the plan is to wake up early Saturday and put the brisket on to eat some time in the evening no plans yet, I am thinking I will cook around 240* or so to 160 and foil to 190* (or tender). Rest for a few hours and eat. Do you guys do some juices or sauces w/ it or anything? IS my plan sound? It is about a 5 lbs flat so I am thinking about 7-8 hours to smoke? I tried to do some reading up to prepare for this one.

Thanks!


----------



## john pen (Dec 7, 2007)

When i take it out and wrap it to rest, any juices that come out when i unwrap it go into a kettle with beef broth, onions and garlic for a au jus .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> I just went and bought a brisket, just the flat I didn't know better until now that I should have gotten a packer but I will live with the flat this time. I also didn't see any packers where I went (mostly just cost co) any suggestions on that to start?
> 
> So the plan is to wake up early Saturday and put the brisket on to eat some time in the evening no plans yet, I am thinking I will cook around 240* or so to 160 and foil to 190* (or tender). Rest for a few hours and eat. Do you guys do some juices or sauces w/ it or anything? IS my plan sound? It is about a 5 lbs flat so I am thinking about 7-8 hours to smoke? I tried to do some reading up to prepare for this one.
> 
> Thanks!



Nothing wrong with flats Gomer and your plan is right on.  

You can keep the juices as they are or mix in a bit of leftover coffee or cola and a couple dollops of butter, boil and reduce a bit for a nice sauce that won't overpower the brisket flavor.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 7, 2007)

My Wallmart carries packers at $1.69/#. They are not black Angus quality but do ok.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 7, 2007)

If you choose to wrap in saran wrap before resting, you may not have much juice to work with as it seems to retain in the meat better than with foil.

If you are after some juice then just foil.

So many decisions.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 7, 2007)

That small of a flat yes about 8 hrs....


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 7, 2007)

A wealth of information as always, thanks guys.

2 more quick questions.

1) What in the word is a dollop.

2) If I wanted to present my brisket nicely (on some greens) or something what do you suggest and what kind of greens are good for this?

Thanks again.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> A wealth of information as always, thanks guys.
> 
> 2 more quick questions.
> 
> ...



*Dollop* 

Brisket is BBQ and BBQ is supposed to be simple!!  Present the brisket slices on a nice platter with the juices poured over.  Garnish with a bit of parsley if you must! :roll:


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Larry, thanks again, and I am only trying to impress the ladies with some presentation! hehe


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, thanks again, and I am only trying to impress the ladies with some presentation! hehe



In that case go all out!!  

FYI, Ladies love Wolfe Rub!


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Wolfe rub is just waiting to go on the meat Larry  I have some Original that I have been saving just for the ladies that I am going to put on tonight hehe


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> The Wolfe rub is just waiting to go on the meat Larry  I have some Original that I have been saving just for the ladies that I am going to put on tonight hehe



Sweeeeeeeet!!  Score!!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 7, 2007)

Chicks Dig It!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Chicks Dig It!!!!



I miss you as my Marketing Spokesman!  You're rehired if you want it! Pay is the same as it was before.......


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I will definitely have an update with the ladies reaction to the wolfe rub on sunday or monday hehe, a new testimonial in the works!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 7, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> I will definitely have an update with the ladies reaction to the wolfe rub on sunday or monday hehe, a new testimonial in the works!


It's spicy..it will make your meat howl


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Not sure why but I am having a hell of a time getting my WSM warm this morning, I dumped some coal in the bottom, a couple chunks of wood on that and then 1/2 a chimney on the top lit.  Right now it is just holding at 198.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 8, 2007)

Did your charcoal get damp...are you using sand or water in the pan? You getting enough air to the lit stuff?


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 8, 2007)

it is about 31 degrees out some of the charcoal (the stuff i lit mainly) had been outside in a covered container. vents are open pretty good right now and sand in my pan, it seems to be getting up higher now slowly creeping up, perhaps it just needed to get warmed up.


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 8, 2007)

I guess she was just slow warming up she is chugging along good now.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 8, 2007)

Sometimes in colder weather, I leave the WSM unassembled for 5 minutes and let the coals get going pretty good...then assemble and roll as regular.  Seems to help with initial ramp up!


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 8, 2007)

My internal temp is already at 130 I have had the flat on since umm well about 1 1/2 hours, I want to pull it in about 7 more hours, is it cooking too fast?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 8, 2007)

As long as your temp is true then it will cook as it cooks...sometimes quicker sometimes slower!


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Next time I will try your warm-up trick Greg, thanks.


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 8, 2007)

How do you guys foil w/ the temp lead in the meat?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> How do you guys foil w/ the temp lead in the meat?



You remove it, foil and then reinsert.


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you sir, and for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Man hour 8, only a 5 lbs flat and i am at 170 degrees so far.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Thank you sir, and for your viewing pleasure:



Looks great from where I'm at!!!!  Can't wait to see the finished pic's!!!!


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks! got a big night planned,  some ladies and a couple other friends (I am actually bringing the brisket over there while it rests). I made a french onion soup this morning and when I arrive I will make a broccoli dish with garlic and lemon and a rice pilaf. Should be good stuff.

Oh and then they want to drag me out to a club hehe. I hate clubs but I go where the ladies go.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 8, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Thanks! got a big night planned,  some ladies and a couple other friends (I am actually bringing the brisket over there while it rests). I made a french onion soup this morning and when I arrive I will make a broccoli dish with garlic and lemon and a rice pilaf. Should be good stuff.
> 
> Oh and then they want to drag me out to a club hehe. I hate clubs but I go where the ladies go.



Uhmm, don't forget the pictures......................................of the ladies of course!


----------



## WildFireEric (Dec 10, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Gomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry, you mean I coulda gotten away with a few jars of your rub instead of buying my wife $$$ of Christmas stuff? Dang. Will keep that in mind for next year.


----------



## WildFireEric (Dec 10, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Gomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How'd it go? Got anymore pics?


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I was in a bit of a rush to get it ready to go and didn't get any pics before I headed out the door. After the rest I was a little tipsy and again no pics.. Everyone loved the dinner though went over great. I think when I was dropped off back home there were some left overs for me I will snap a pic of dinner tonight, had a really nice smoke ring looked great.


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 10, 2007)

oh yea, ladies love WRO.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2007)

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right Eric!  Remember that next year or for birthdays etc.....  



			
				Gomer said:
			
		

> oh yea, ladies love WRO.



Dang Skippy!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Well, I was in a bit of a rush to get it ready to go and didn't get any pics before I headed out the door. After the rest I was a little tipsy and again no pics.. Everyone loved the dinner though went over great. *I think when I was dropped off back home *there were some left overs for me I will snap a pic of dinner tonight, had a really nice smoke ring looked great.



Sounds like a typical Wolfe Rub night to me.


----------

